# FYI DNA tests of a child might be illegal in the UK



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It has been claimed that if someone has a DNA test done on a child in the UK without the permission of the mother that this is a crime.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

If it is, you need to get the "men's rights" group in high gear.

A decade ago 43 states had "presumed paternity" that even if DNA proved a husband wasn't the father, too bad. You still pay child support in a divorce.

Now 47 states allow paternity to be challenged and a man can be removed from the birth certificate if DNA proves the child isn't his.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> If it is, you need to get the "men's rights" group in high gear.
> 
> A decade ago 43 states had "presumed paternity" that even if DNA proved a husband wasn't the father, too bad. You still pay child support in a divorce.
> 
> Now 47 states allow paternity to be challenged and a man can be removed from the birth certificate if DNA proves the child isn't his.


Thanks. This is something that needs to be addressed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> It has been claimed that if someone has a DNA test done on a child in the UK without the permission of the mother that this is a crime.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


I heard that the situation is similar in France. Thanks feminism.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's if his name is on the birth certificate you can have DNA test done since he is a legal guardian, if not you need a the permission of a legal guardian.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Numbersixxx said:


> I heard that the situation is similar in France. Thanks feminism.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


French men get around the ban by sending samples to foreign countries usually Spain, heard its a big business there.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

BjornFree said:


> French men get around the ban by sending samples to foreign countries usually Spain, heard its a big business there.


I can almost confirm this (I'm spanish). News talk about it.


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

Mandatory paternity testing at birth would solve a lot of problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Numbersixxx said:


> Mandatory paternity testing at birth would solve a lot of problems.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It would be the end of the civilization as we know it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Numbersixxx said:


> Mandatory paternity testing at birth would solve a lot of problems.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


One of the longest threads of TAM is on just that subject. 

I fully support the idea. Why isn't in everyone's best interest to make sure that birth certificates aren't _fraudulent?_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

TiggyBlue said:


> I'm pretty sure it's if his name is on the birth certificate you can have DNA test done since he is a legal guardian, if not you need a the permission of a legal guardian.


I agree.. this is most like what the is about.. the legal guardian(s) have to give permission.

When a child is born to an unmarried woman, she is automatically the legal guardian of the child. Thus in the case of no father on the birth certificate she has to give permission for any test. 

Makes sense to me.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

In my state if both the husband and wife refuse to allow a DNA test of the child, then no other man can force the test. 

That makes sense. OTOH, if there is no father listed, then I think there should be some consideration of allowing a man into the life of the child.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> It has been claimed that if someone has a DNA test done on a child in the UK without the permission of the mother that this is a crime.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


I'll ask my friend what she knows. She adopted her niece and told me that Social Services did a paternity test to ensure that her brother is the father.

We were wondering if it were an issue of race since her brother is very dark; the mother is white and the child is very fair skinned. that was about 2007. No one else was offering to be the father of the child.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> It has been claimed that if someone has a DNA test done on a child in the UK without the permission of the mother that this is a crime.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


The other question here though is if a single mom is trying to get someone to be the dad of her child, wouldn't she have to agree to a paternity test?


----------

